# Chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng có tốt không?



## sonecofive (4/8/21)

*Chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng Tango Water Proof* là sản phẩm được cấu tạo bởi dòng nhựa Styrene Acrylic Copolymer. Khi sử dụng kết hợp với xi măng tỷ lệ 1:1 theo khối lượng tịnh ( tiêu chuẩn thích hợp là 20Kg chất chống thấm + từ 16-20Kg xi măng) làm tăng khả năng chống thấm, bề mặt dẻo dai. Sản phẩm này được sử dụng thích hợp cho các cấu trúc xi măng, bê tông tường đứng, sàn, tầng hầm, máng nước, …

*Thành phần cấu tạo*

Chất tạo màng Nhựa Styrene Acrylic Copolymer 55-60%.
Nước và hỗn hợp 40-45%.
*Đặc tính*

Là hệ sơn chống thấm gốc nước đặc biệt, không cần sơn lót.
Bề mặt sơn co giãn tối ưu, chống rạn nứt tối đa. Có khả năng kháng kiềm, kháng muối, chống mài mòn và tia UV.
Đặc biệt khả năng chống thấm hoàn hảo.
Nếu đã trộn chất chống thấm với xi măng thì phải sử dụng hết hỗn hợp trong vòng 2 giờ.
Định mức tùy theo bề mặt: 2 – 2.5 m2/Kg/Lớpp



*Chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng Tango Water Proof*​*Điều kiện thi công:*

Tường phải được xử lý trước khi sơn
Tất cả các bề mặt được sơn *Chất chống thấm đa năng pha xi măng Tango Water Proof* phải sạch và khô.
Độ ẩm bề mặt dưới 16% khi đo bằng thiết bị kiểm tra hoặc bề mặt tường khô từ 21 đến 28 ngày trong điều kiện bình thường.
Tường không bám bụi, dầu mỡ, phải loại bỏ lớp sơn cũ bị bong tróc.
Nếu bề mặt được sơn bị rêu mốc phải diệt hết rêu mốc, khuấy đều trước khi sơn và đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
*Hệ thống sơn đề nghị*

2-3 lớp sơn chống thấm.
*Bảo quản*

Bảo quản sơn nơi khô, mát
Đặt thùng sơn ở vị trí thẳng đứng an toàn và đậy nắp chặt
Dùng ngay sau khi mở nắp
*An toàn khi sử dụng sản phẩm*

Tránh xa tầm tay trẻ em.
Mang găng tay, khẩu trang và kính mắt bảo hộ khi sơn, nếu bị dính sơn vào mắt nên rửa nhiều với nước sạch và đến ngay cơ sở y tế gần nhất.
Nếu nuốt phải sơn, tới ngay bác sỹ và mang theo bao bì, nhãn sơn.
Đảm bảo thông thoáng khi thi công sơn và chờ khô. Không tái sử dụng thùng sơn để đựng thực phẩm, đồ uống.
Không thải sơn ra môi trường, không đổ sơn xuống cống rãnh và nguồn nước.
Khi đổ sơn, thu gom bằng đất hoặc cát.
Nâng vác cẩn thận.
*Quy cách và hạn sử dụng*

Lon: 4kg
Thùng 20kg
HSD: 24 tháng


​
*Quý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0986024093 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*

*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*

*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*

*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*

*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*

*Hotline: 0961849219*

*Website: ecofive.com.vn*
​


----------

